# Acronym glossary



## Andrew_Culture (13 Jul 2012)

I thought there was a sticky acronym glossary but I can't find it.

What does IIRC mean?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jul 2012)

IIRC - If I remember correctly.
There is a glossary *here*


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Jul 2012)

Thank you! Incidentally I thought you were Ian Rankin when I first started posting here.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jul 2012)

he is

OFWGKTA is Odd Future Wolf Gang Kill Them All , by the way


----------



## benb (17 Jul 2012)

It has to be able to be spoken as a word for it to be an acronym.

Radar, laser, SMIDSY are acronyms.
IIRC, CIA, MOD are initialisms (although you _could_ say MOD as a word, people don't seem to)

Pedantry over, carry on.


----------

